# Lady Friend and I, Valentines Day...sort of.



## eddyk (Feb 17, 2006)

Unforunately Valentines Day fell on a weekday...and her dad doesn't like me coming round on a week day.
So Sunday it was...






I love this photo so much.
If only her head was a little more centred.





Got her a rose...





..which she put in her hair.

I belive this to be the best pic of her I have ever taken....I got 3 copies of it when I had them developed.
One for me, one which I framed and gave her the next day as an extra gift...and some passport sized ones for my wallet.





Yes, we're sat on the kitchen floor.

Her dad doesn't allow me upto her bedroom with her alone :mrgreen:  , and the kitchen is pretty much the only place in the house we can be alone.





Not as sweet and innocent as I thought she was...









We fed some horses.

Right, I've posted some of her before if any of you can remember, last December it was.















Comments Welcome.


----------



## DLL_4ever (Feb 20, 2006)

awww  Nice photos! Hope u guys enjoyed your valentines day... i unfortunately had to spend it alone 

Anyways.. have a good one! :cheers:


----------



## photo gal (Feb 21, 2006)

I feel like I have seen some of these before........cool shots!  : )


----------



## JenniferLynn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time together. I really like 1 too!


----------



## eddyk (Feb 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I feel like I have seen some of these before........cool shots! : )



Yeah the last two...I have posted before.


Another image


----------



## Calliope (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like a fun day!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eddyk (Mar 20, 2006)

More pics of this person.










Used the watercolour filter on this one, as it was blurry.

Whats shes laughing at is a security camera, which obviously had a guy at the over end controlling it.
When we would nod, it would nod...when we spun around..it span around.





I guess this one was also blurry.





With the hat off, and all that wild hair.


----------

